

Google quietly backs away from encrypting new Lollipop devices by default - mayneack
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/03/02/google-quietly-backs-away-from-encrypting-new-lollipop-devices-by-default/

======
Nadya
TL;DR for others

Encryption hurts battery life and performance of tasks. You can still enable
encryption on your device, it just isn't default. It's planned to be default
for future devices when it doesn't hurt performance as much.

This is also really old news.

------
andybak
It's bizarre that they launched the Nexus 6 without someone flagging that up.
I'd love to know what internal discussions were had about this.

------
PaulHoule
Most vendors did not release phones and tablets based on 5 because the
performance just sucked.

